# New in Seattle need bike, lbs, training routes



## SeattleNewbie (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey there,

Need some help here. I'm looked through the posts and don't see an answer to my questions. Please be gentle on the newbie.

I am 5 foot 10, about 190 pounds. I commute 20 miles each way to work (along the burkegilman from Lake City to Redmond Town Center). I am currently using a 20 year old Gary Fisher Aquila. Good solid heavy bike. I am in the market now for a road bike that I'll use for good weather commuting (I'll use the aquila for the nasty weather) and long distance fitness riding. I want to do the Seattle to Portland race this year. I am in the market for about 1500 to 2000 dollar bike. I'm also looking to establish a good relationship with a LBS. Here is what I have come up with so far:

Jamis Quest (at counterbalance bikes). 1400 bucks. Seems like a good bike with good components. Seems like good guys in that shop.

Cannondale Synapse 3 at REI. About 1900. 

Are there any good used bike sources I should be looking at? I'm not hung up on buying a new bike. Any recommendations would be good.

I'd like a rugged, fast, light bike that will serve as a daily commuter and able to take me on 100 plus mile rides. Any favorite rides I should be doing? I'm going to do STP this year so i need to start bulding up some endurance and gain some road bike handling skills.

Thanks in Advance,

Damien


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Counterbalance (Queen Anne and Wedgwood).

Free Range (Fremont).

Velo Bike Shop (Capitol Hill).

Recycled Cycles (U-District).

R&E Cycles (U-District).

Craigslist is flush with good used bikes. (By the way, I have a Miyata that might fit you if you're interested.)


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Damien,

Sounds like you are looking for a good carbon bike, and since I don't own one, I really can't help with that. I have found the reviews on this web site to be helpful, if there are more than a dozen or so, trends and problems start to rise to the surface and the ratings start to become useful. If there are only a few- well not as useful IMO.

REI has a ton of stuff in your price range. You can usually find some good deals there. I would highly recommend that you test ride at least 10 bikes- take your time. If you are going to do the kind of miles you mentioned in your post you should spend the money for Ultegra; or at the least don't go below 105, or you will regret it. 

If you are new to the area pick up this book. http://www.amazon.com/Bicycling-Backroads-Around-Puget-Sound/dp/0898864518 A good reference for not a ton of money. Just flipping through it will get you motivated, even if the maps are not perfect. The best rides are all the islands- Bainbridge, San Juans, Mercer Loop, Cameno and Vashon. Good luck on the trail and watch for those puppies and kids...........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

My LBS is Old Town Bicycle in Tacoma on the waterfront - great place, great people. They have 08 closeouts still in stock. I love my 08 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3, although I upgraded to SRAM Red crankset and new brakes, so I never tried out a COMPLETELY stock setup. With the way the weather has been lately, I've put most of my miles in on an indoor trainer, but the little time I'm spent outside with it thusfar I am VERY pleased with :thumbsup: 

I love the all carbon frame and the Ultegra component package is great for the price. As for training rides, I'm not sure is you prefer road routes or bike trails. There are a lot of great trails around here - several in Seattle that I don't have experience with, the Interurban trail in Tukwila, the 5 mile-loop at Point Defiance park is great - they close the road until 1pm every Saturday so cyclists can safely ride around - a few smaller hills and a nice overall ride through the trees  You can also check out some sites with info -

http://www.seattle.gov/transportation/bikemaps.htm
http://www.dbmechanic.com/biking/trailsold.htm

Good luck with your training! I too am attempting to train for the STP with a buddy of mine that lives down in Olympia - we've been riding the Chehalis Western trail down there, but we definitely need to train on some hills as well. Maybe see you on Chilly Hilly in February!!


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

i probably wouldn't get the synapse if i were in your position. in my opinion, the frame and fork flex far too much. I only weight 150 lbs and if i ride out of the saddle i can easily see the "S.A.V.E." fork flexing back and forth about an inch. The bottom bracket also swings back and forth every pedal stroke, which is a little annoying but not as much as the fork. It's a fun bike and it has the ride and feel of a quick sailboat; which feels liberating, but i wouldn't want one for myself.

for commuting i would recomment a steel framed bike with rack eyelets. building up a surly or similar would be smart aswell as fun, and bianchi made a steel bike in 2007 that it is still possible to get a hold of. (the geometry didnt work for me but it might for you...?)

also look into soma, and gunnar frames.

i have no experience with felt


----------



## JakeBikes37 (Nov 10, 2008)

SN,

I would check out some trails at Tiger Mountain Park about an hour east of Seattle. A few years ago my buddy (who lives in Olympia) took some friends of mine and I out there. It was great, variety of terrains so all skill levels can be challenged.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

For LBSs, Bothell Ski and Bike is just off the Burke-Gilman about halfway along your commute. I've not yet bought anything from them, but the people there seem knowledgeable and friendly, and they carry a nice selection of brands. 
Woodinville Bike is also pretty close to the BG, and the folks there are cool too.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Another, "shout out" for Bothell Ski and Bike. They are great. 
And I also agree with the Surly for commuting. 

However don't forget Performance Bike. You get points if you're a member and if you buy a bike, that can nuy youa helmet, or shorts or a rack and panier bag or....


----------

